# ECLSTS 2016 Seminar Video - Laser Cutters & Arduino & DCC++



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

I just uploaded a video of the seminar that I did at the ECLSTS on Friday morning - it starts with an introduction to the inexpensive laser cutter that can be purchased from eBay. Also included is an intro to the Arduino and to an Arduino DCC system.





The PowerPoint slides and some links are here:
http://www.trainelectronics.com/presentations.htm
dave


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Great video Dave!!!!

I'm excited to try new ideas after watching your video. My oldest son is wanting to use micro-controllers and make his own robot. After watching your video I'm excited to give Arduino a try with him. 

Seeing micro-controller animation in large scale is what has inspired me to switch from HO scale to G scale.

Thanks much!!!


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

ewarhol said:


> Great video Dave!!!!
> 
> I'm excited to try new ideas after watching your video. My oldest son is wanting to use micro-controllers and make his own robot. After watching your video I'm excited to give Arduino a try with him.
> 
> ...


That is good to hear! Good luck with your projects and let me know if I can help.
dave


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Dave, it was great seeing you & your seminar in person. Great job, and you sure covered a lot of ground.

I'm sorely tempted toward a laser cutter (eventually), so it was neat to hear a detailed discussion of the in's and out's. Great tips you had, especially on that box maker.

Though I already have my DCC setup (NCE), it was intriguing learning about the Arduino-based approach you presented. This morning, I realized maybe I could/should use the latter for my indoor test bench & programming track, which is in my basement. My NCE equipment will get installed in an outdoor shed soon, making it tougher to take in for programming stints. So it would be cool to have a simple means to hook up a laptop and JMRI programming to a DCC loco without much gear. Sound workable?

Thanks again,
Cliff


----------



## Skeeterweazel (Feb 11, 2014)

Dave, i have a question regarding actuating air solenoids for track switches. Where do you prefer i post question?
Thx.
Marty


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Perhaps
*Track, Trestles, Bridges and Roadbed*
dave


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

*Laser Cutter & DCC++*



CliffyJ said:


> Dave, it was great seeing you & your seminar in person. Great job, and you sure covered a lot of ground.
> 
> I'm sorely tempted toward a laser cutter (eventually), so it was neat to hear a detailed discussion of the in's and out's. Great tips you had, especially on that box maker.
> 
> ...


Cliff - the presentations are a lot of work to put together but great fun for me and (hopefully) for the audience!
As I said at the show the laser cutter was definitely the best purchase of 2015 - I have to fire it up in a few minutes to make a sensor for a speedometer - it never sits idle for long!

The DCC++ system is a wonderful option for those who use DCC - it is ideal for a programming track as setting up locos is really nice using JMRI.

dave


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Dave-

I'm with Cliff on the laser cutter. Tempted.

Just want to make sure I heard correct on the video, it is possible to cut metal (brass sheet), just paint it black first?


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

ewarhol said:


> Dave-
> 
> I'm with Cliff on the laser cutter. Tempted.
> 
> Just want to make sure I heard correct on the video, it is possible to cut metal (brass sheet), just paint it black first?


Eric - I don't know for sure as I have never tried it - I just saw that someone tried it painted and it worked.

From the reading I have done recently it may damage the laser cutter so the answer is best kept to NO!

See: http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/general/brass-can-easily-laser-cut-250586/ 

dave


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks Dave. 

Been thinking about giving photo etching brass sheets a go again, did it in high school. Was hoping the laser cutter would do it.


----------

